# VRO



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Yes, it'll just smoke a bit more. Might eventually foul a plug but no big deal, cheap insurance in my mind.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

It's recommended to run pre mix in a oil injected motor after it's been sitting for a long time.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> It's recommended to run pre mix in a oil injected motor after it's been sitting for a long time.


Yep! I had a 90ELPTO and when I worked on the oil tank and carbs I always ran premix in it from a test tank until I knew the air was purged from the lines and the pump was back in service. If you hear the temperature alarm shut her off!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I had my buddy disconnect my vro on my Evinrude, it no longer functions. One of the lines was leaking so it was good timing to address it. Now I just run pre mix which is cheap insurance.


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

pulling an oil injection system isn't always the best idea.lots and lots of misinformation concerning oil injection - almost as much as ethanol,LOL !

Johnson / evinrude are among the best - NEVER seen the oil injection system,cause a powerhead failure ! old wive's tale, the pumps will fail to pump oil - diaphragm failure,the oil will flow excessively,not stop.
I would never remove an oil injection system,nor would I advise anyone to.

alarm systems : turn the key on,listen for alarm - no alarm horn ? find out why !


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

In my case it's an old 97 Evinrude. One of the injection lines had cracked and was leaking. Been running it with pre mix for last few weeks without an issue.


----------

